# When china collaspes we all do



## RoadRash (Sep 29, 2010)

Easily explais debt 
So China holds they key to our debt


----------



## RevWC (Mar 28, 2011)




----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

I believe China "only" owns about one trillion of our debt.


----------



## ComputerGuy (Dec 10, 2010)

hiwall said:


> I believe China "only" owns about one trillion of our debt.


You are correct. I believe it is around 1.16 trillion

Hong Kong: $121.9 billion (0.9 percent)
Caribbean banking centers: $148.3 (1 percent)
Taiwan: $153.4 billion (1.1 percent)
Brazil: $211.4 billion (1.5 percent)
Oil exporting countries: $229.8 billion (1.6 percent)
Mutual funds: $300.5 billion (2 percent)
Commercial banks: $301.8 billion (2.1 percent)
State, local and federal retirement funds: $320.9 billion (2.2 percent)
Money market mutual funds: $337.7 billion (2.4 percent)
United Kingdom: $346.5 billion (2.4 percent)
Private pension funds: $504.7 billion (3.5 percent)
State and local governments: $506.1 billion (3.5 percent)
Japan: $912.4 billion (6.4 percent)
U.S. households: $959.4 billion (6.6 percent)
China: $1.16 trillion (8 percent)
The U.S. Treasury: $1.63 trillion (11.3 percent)
Social Security trust fund: $2.67 trillion (19 percent)

So America owes foreigners about $4.5 trillion in debt. But America owes America $9.8 trillion.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

> So America owes foreigners about $4.5 trillion in debt. But America owes America $9.8 trillion.


Oh my god! Quick, we need some kind of economic stimulus package! Spending money we don't have fixes everything right?


----------



## RoadRash (Sep 29, 2010)

I stand corrected thank you!


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

It was announced Friday that Japan is now the largest holder of US debt by a foreign government (more then China). Japan has been aggressively buying our debt. Very strange!!


----------



## Immolatus (Feb 20, 2011)

And Russia and China have been scaling back. The F3D is now the largest buyers of US debt, Ive seen estimates that they are purchasing 75% of all debt issuance. Japan has to support us, because we are their military.

Oh, and I love Clarke and Dawe, very funny.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

> Japan has been aggressively buying our debt. Very strange!!


I, for one, welcome our new Japanese overlords and look forward to serving them in their military and social endeavors.


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

If china collapses, then we will be free!!!!!

Free from cheap plastic! How wonderful! :congrat:


----------



## GrinnanBarrett (Aug 31, 2012)

What is sad to me is I was in Chicago in the last month and had to sit through a tirade by a community activist there telling the People that all America had to do to take care of the debt was to print some more money. After that I had to listen to Tom Brokaw rant on and on. 

It is truly frightening how little people understand about how close the World is to financial collapse God help us if we don't act now. 

Buy American USA. GB


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

I don't see China collapsing. Their government has no foreign debt. They have over a trillion dollars in cash reserves. Plus they have gold reserves that were reported as 1,054 tons as of December, 2010 but are likely to be much higher.


----------



## db2469 (Jun 11, 2012)

BillS said:


> I don't see China collapsing. Their government has no foreign debt. They have over a trillion dollars in cash reserves. Plus they have gold reserves that were reported as 1,054 tons as of December, 2010 but are likely to be much higher.


BillS...are you still predicting our collapse this month? This year?


----------



## Jimmy24 (Apr 20, 2011)

ComputerGuy said:


> You are correct. I believe it is around 1.16 trillion
> 
> Hong Kong: $121.9 billion (0.9 percent)
> Caribbean banking centers: $148.3 (1 percent)
> ...


And do remember that is only the debt on interest...not the true complete debt...it's more like $58 Trillion...

Here's the old clock...

http://www.usdebtclock.org/

Jimmy


----------

